# Please ID this Plant!



## ZeroSystem (Oct 4, 2009)

I stubbled across this plant at Petco today... Never seen anything like it! Any clue as to what it might be?





http://img40.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=pa032172.jpg

Thanks in advance for the help! Sorry for the crummy pics


----------



## ZeroSystem (Oct 4, 2009)

I think I messed up on posting the images the first time... hopefully they will work now.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hmm, I'm not really sure what that is. Is it a floating plant?


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Looks like a Halimeda species to me, a marine calcareous green algae! http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=490+656&pcatid=656
Was it sold as a seawater aquarium plant?


----------



## ZeroSystem (Oct 4, 2009)

Lol no it was in their live plants tank, although after looking at the pictures in the link, I am almost positive that you are correct Miremonster. I think I'll return the 'plant'. I'm just glad I didn't throw it into my tank until after I got a response from someone here! Stupid Petco.


----------



## Tausendblatt (Sep 16, 2009)

That is a cool species anyway... I want to set up a macro-alga tank some day.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

is that a rock under the plants?


----------

